# Male name for red and black!



## cats2dogs (Jun 6, 2013)

We will be getting our puppy soon and are trying to come up with a strong name.

Please let me know your opinion on these two possibilities.

Also, please give us some more ideas on strong names - we are having a hard time coming up with and agreeing on a name!

:help:


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Rojo. Pronounced "roho" Spanish for red


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

I think both names are nice.... Zeus has a little more strength in it... how about a strong character from one of your favorite novels or stories? Beowulf? Poe?

Or how about observing the dog for a day and then choosing a name that fits the personality? My Belgian is a very regal and confident dog, but also very gentle... so we named him Bogart, after Humphrey Bogart. 

How about a reference to your own heritage?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Catterman said:


> Rojo. Pronounced "roho" Spanish for red


I like this one.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if you would like it, but what about balder, or baldur. 
I love the name, and it's after a god. 
Its the kinda name if somebody doesn't LOVE the name they hate it. 
My next dog will either be named that, or blink. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

what about;
Gunner
Tank
Bear
Apollo
Kato 

We named our puppy Stryker. 

Good luck picking a name


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

If you are into movies, think of a movie with a character who has strong name that would fit.
Like LOTR- Aragorn, Gladiator- Maximus, etc.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I voted for Zeus, because that's the name I have picked out for when I get a puppy 

My friend has a dog named Stryker.. He's her daughters therapy dog. Love the name but he just doesn't seem like a Stryker.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Judah, the 4th son of Jacob. that's on the strong side.



atourya said:


> I think both names are nice....
> 
> >>>>> Zeus has a little more strength in it... <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> Judah, the 4th son of Jacob. that's on the strong side.


Jesus was also from the line of Judah. 



VTGirlT said:


> If you are into movies, think of a movie with a character who has strong name that would fit.
> Like LOTR- Aragorn, Gladiator- Maximus, etc.


We named both our current dogs after characters. D'Argo is a character from the SciFi series, Farscape and Strider is from LOTR. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Foxymom- You cant go wrong with a LOTR name!  Strider is such a good ones, my friends horse is named strider, love it!

Esther would be another good.. if it were a girl..  Shadrach, Meshach or Abednego could work..


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

How about Apollo, Otto, Bruno, Atlas, Samson, Ares and my favorite Achilles.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

My buddies K9 I work at the prison with is named Zeus. Hes all black and I think the names fits well so it grew on me a little


----------



## chearn071.ch (Jun 8, 2011)

Luke, Cool Hand "Luke".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Jesus has strength in a name but Jesus wasn't a name choice.
atourya said "Zeus has a little more strength in it" compared to Judah.
Judah has more strength in it than Zeus. we have Jesus, Judah,
Zeus and doggiedad. we know where the strength lies in a name.



doggiedad said:


> Judah, the 4th son of Jacob. that's on the strong side.





atourya said:


> I think both names are nice....
> 
> >>>>> Zeus has a little more strength in it<<<<<
> 
> ...





FoxyMom said:


> >>>>> Jesus was also from the line of Judah.<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> Jesus has strength in a name but Jesus wasn't a name choice.
> atourya said "Zeus has a little more strength in it" compared to Judah.
> Judah has more strength in it than Zeus. we have Jesus, Judah,
> Zeus and doggiedad. we know where the strength lies in a name.


I wasn't saying Jesus was a name choice. I was saying that Judah is an extra strong name since Jesus came from his line. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I really dont like either name... Names I do like for a male would be; Storm, Strider, Tillikum, Maximus, Alistair (its Gaelic and it means "Defender of Man), Apollo, Titan... I could go on there are so many lol


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Our next one will be named Ryker! Love that name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

KayForbes said:


> Our next one will be named Ryker! Love that name!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love Ryker! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No one suggested German names?


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Luther, Lucian, Maksim, Czar, Victor....Oh the possibilities.


----------



## cats2dogs (Jun 6, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I really dont like either name... Names I do like for a male would be; Storm, Strider, Tillikum, Maximus, Alistair (its Gaelic and it means "Defender of Man), Apollo, Titan... I could go on there are so many lol



Thanks everyone for all the suggestions - we are coming up with more ideas now and are considering Storm!


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I love thinking of names, here are some of my ideas- 
Balder
Kaiser 
Faulker
Blink
Apache 
Aspen
Nix
Bear 
Digger



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I really dont like either name... Names I do like for a male would be; Storm, Strider, Tillikum, Maximus, *Alistair* (its Gaelic and it means "Defender of Man), Apollo, Titan... I could go on there are so many lol



Love Alistair, and it has nickname possibilities.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I always loved Hans...

its True Blue German, very strong, and very noble.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Abbey'sMom said:


> I always loved Hans...
> 
> its True Blue German, very strong, and very noble.


Named my Black and Red Hans


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I like Jericho, Gibbs (NCIS of course), Mojo. We ended up with a female and named her Indie. 

When trying to figure out the "name game" I went to quite a few law enforcement K9 websites to see what those dogs were named - there are some really great names for males out there; didn't seem to be too many for females.

Good luck.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bane
Kato
Midas
Silas
Kane
Craven
Cullen
Korvin
Amycus
Arsen
Knight
Mace
Darko
Epic
Enzo
Fang
Helios
Gannon
Hayden
Icarus
Jekyl
Lucian
Lucius
Praxus
Remus
Talon


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Trigger


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was considering Brahm or Brum when looking for names for Cafall. 

I've always liked uncommon names so I would pick Judah over Zeus. Know a lot a Zeus dogs. Although, perhaps it might be wise not to go quite as obscure as 'Cafall'. Vet office called the other day to confirm his appt and the vm message was, "Just calling to confirm your appointment for Ca...Caf...um...your german shepherd." lol


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Thor!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Aragorn!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mickeyroyalty (Aug 19, 2012)

Wolfgang is a good strong name, Wolfy as nickname


----------

